# digital tie printing?



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm new to the printing industry so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Am looking at printing on raw tie fabric after which I shall cut and stitch the tie myself.....

Am looking at polyester and silk ties....

anyone have any advice for me??

Thanks
Rishi


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

You can sublimate to polyester material. I sublimate on pre-made tie blanks. I believe silk is also sublimatable. Unless you want to have fabric printed by the bolt, I think sublimation is your best bet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

as I said I'm new to this industry...what exactly is sublimation? is it like transfer print?

have you got any pics of sublimated ties?

My idea is to buy raw tie fabric from china........and hold the stock with me. Then when I get orders I would print that much fabric....cut it...stitch it and supply it myself.

I'd keep polyester and silk raw fabric.

Rishi


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

rrc62 said:


> You can sublimate to polyester material. I sublimate on pre-made tie blanks. I believe silk is also sublimatable. Unless you want to have fabric printed by the bolt, I think sublimation is your best bet.


ok just read about sublimation on your site and just seen the neck tie sample...CONDE tie.

so on that tie, was the red base colour preprinted?? or was it part of the sblimation??


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

whats the investment for putting up sublimation machinery to make approx.500 left chest size logos in 8 hrs??


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I didn't print that. That photo is from their web site. The tie blank is white satin so anything that is not white is printed via sublimation. I don't do many of them, so I don't have any photos of any that I've done. I should print a sample to display at shows. Maybe I'd sell more.

Search the board for "sublimation". you'll come up with days worth of reading on the topic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

rrc62 said:


> I didn't print that. That photo is from their web site. The tie blank is white satin so anything that is not white is printed via sublimation. I don't do many of them, so I don't have any photos of any that I've done. I should print a sample to display at shows. Maybe I'd sell more.
> 
> Search the board for "sublimation". you'll come up with days worth of reading on the topic.


thanks ross


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i do necktie, i used polyster and satin finish tie. For better result in printing i recommned ironall paper if you have money go for sublimation process. I don't recomend transjet or jetprosofstrech in tie the result is not good it's like a plastic on tie. maybe if you wash it it will do the trick but i don't wash my tie. if you are starting and no printer check this link ein ebay

REFURBISHED EPSON C88+ PLUS CISS WITH HEAT TRANSFER INK - eBay (item 330204384208 end time Jan-19-08 12:46:43 PST)


----------

